
Mapping the Microdistricts of New York City - mindweather
https://medium.com/@karlsluis/great-big-city-tiny-little-districts-85ff9c8777cd#.wwpa3j3y3
======
rmxt
Interesting visualizations that confirm what personal observations definitely
suggest, but....no citation as to where the data came from? Seems pretty
important to me.

I find it hard to believe that there are so few "shops" north of 96th Street,
which is what that map that says "all 10,298 NYC shops" suggests.

------
dodders
I can think of many micro-districts in the other boroughs (which, btw, are
part of New York City) - breweries (Red Hook), auto repair (northern Queens),
car dealerships (Northern Boulevard), bakeries (Greenpoint), hipster hat shops
(Williamsburg)...

------
msrpotus
Only Manhattan but pretty interesting. Wonder how this would look with other
kinds of businesses. For instance, tech startups are concentrated in certain
areas.

